# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  Olanzapine

## Michaela

Είναι σχετικά ήπιο φάρμακο ; Το ξέρει κανείς ;;;; μου το έδωσε η γιατρός για προβλήματα ύπνου . Ή είναι ισχυρό και θα φέρνει και υπνιλια ..

----------


## Elenia781

αναλογα τα mg .Αλλα γιατι ολανζαπινη υπαρχουν πιο ελαφρια και φυτικης προελευσης.Υπνο δεν προκαλουν για να μην μπορεις να λειτουργεις απλα αν εχεις ενταση ,εισαι στην τσιτα σε προδιαθετει να στρωσεις στο θεμα υπνου. Τι γιατρος ειναι ?

----------


## Michaela

Ψυχίατρος είναι

----------


## Eagle guy

Είναι αρκετά ισχυρό, το παίρνω από τότε που ξεκίνησαν τα ψυχολογικά μου και κοιμάμαι καλά, παραπάνω ώρες βέβαια από ό,τι παλιότερα, αλλά μέσα στη μέρα είμαι ενεργητικός και δουλεύω κανονικά. Βοηθάει στο θέμα άγχους, αλλά σε κάνει να θες να φας περισσότερο, καλό θα είναι να είναι μικρή η δόση!

----------


## Michaela

Ψυχίατρος είναι έχω υπερβολικό άγχος που με κάνει να μην κοιμαμαι και μου έδωσε αυτό είμαι μόλις 18 και μου φάνηκε λίγο βαρύ φάρμακο από τώρα

----------


## Niels

Δεν το έχω πάρει αλλά και μένα βαρύ μου φαίνεται αν τα συμπτώματα είναι μόνο αγχος και αϋπνία. Πόσες φορές σε είδε για να κάνει διάγνωση;

----------


## Elenia781

ολοι οι γιατροι δινουν ολανζαπινη στην αρχη για να εχουν το σιγουρο αποτελεσμα . Ελπιζω να ειναι μικρη δοση των 5μγ μιας και εισαι τοσο νεα και καθαρος οργανισμος χωρις επεισοδιο, και σε συντομο διαστημα να σε βαλει ας πουμε στο Abilify.

----------


## Niels

> ολοι οι γιατροι δινουν ολανζαπινη στην αρχη για να εχουν το σιγουρο αποτελεσμα . Ελπιζω να ειναι μικρη δοση των 5μγ μιας και εισαι τοσο νεα και καθαρος οργανισμος χωρις επεισοδιο, και σε συντομο διαστημα να σε βαλει ας πουμε στο Abilify.


Τι εννοείς όλοι οι γιατροί; Με ποια διάγνωση;

----------


## Michaela

> Δεν το έχω πάρει αλλά και μένα βαρύ μου φαίνεται αν τα συμπτώματα είναι μόνο αγχος και αϋπνία. Πόσες φορές σε είδε για να κάνει διάγνωση;


Μια φορά με είδε 
Με έστειλε επίσης και σε αξονική τομογραφία για να δει το κεφάλι μου δεν κατάλαβα απέφυγε να μου πει την συμβαίνει 
Την ρώτησα 4 φορές την τελευταία πήρα απάντηση ήθελε να δει αν η αδένες του εγκεφάλου μου και συγκεκριμένα η υπόφυση είναι διογκωμένη .Με ρώτησε αν έχω και θυρωειδη που δεν έχω .Εκανα εξετάσεις γενικά για θυροειδή επειδή έχω κληρονομικότητα

----------


## Macgyver

μου τοχε δωσει ενας εγκληματιας ψυχιατρος , ενω ειναι ισχυρο αντιψυχωσικο , ειχα κτθλψη , και μουχε ανοιξει πολυ την ορεξη , ετρωγα ασταματητα , εφυγα απ αυτον και σταματησα και το ζυπρεξα , που ειναι η εμπορικη ονομασια της ολανζαπινης ....

----------


## Niels

Δεν παίρνεις μια δεύτερη γνώμη καλύτερα; Εμένα ένας ψυχίατρος που είχα επισκεφτεί και εμπιστεύομαι μου είχε πει ότι δεν θα κρίνει αν χρειάζομαι αγωγή μόνο με ένα ραντεβού. Ο τωρινός γιατρός μου επίσης λέει ότι ανάλογα με τα ραντεβού, δηλαδή πόσες φορές θα δει κάποιον, γίνεται και διαφορετική διάγνωση. Όχι επειδή δεν μπορούν να δώσουν αγωγή και από το πρώτο ραντεβού αλλά είναι πιο υπεύθυνο να ξαναδούν τον ασθενή εκτός αν κρίνεται επείγουσα η χορήγηση αγωγής ή ο ασθενής επιθυμεί μόνο ένα ραντεβού. Για να μην μακρυγορω θα πρότεινα μια δεύτερη γνώμη γιατί ως αντιψυχωτικο την ολανζαπινη δεν τη λες και ήπιο φάρμακο.

----------


## Michaela

> Δεν παίρνεις μια δεύτερη γνώμη καλύτερα; Εμένα ένας ψυχίατρος που είχα επισκεφτεί και εμπιστεύομαι μου είχε πει ότι δεν θα κρίνει αν χρειάζομαι αγωγή μόνο με ένα ραντεβού. Ο τωρινός γιατρός μου επίσης λέει ότι ανάλογα με τα ραντεβού, δηλαδή πόσες φορές θα δει κάποιον, γίνεται και διαφορετική διάγνωση. Όχι επειδή δεν μπορούν να δώσουν αγωγή και από το πρώτο ραντεβού αλλά είναι πιο υπεύθυνο να ξαναδούν τον ασθενή εκτός αν κρίνεται επείγουσα η χορήγηση αγωγής ή ο ασθενής επιθυμεί μόνο ένα ραντεβού. Για να μην μακρυγορω θα πρότεινα μια δεύτερη γνώμη γιατί ως αντιψυχωτικο την ολανζαπινη δεν τη λες και ήπιο φάρμακο.


Είπε να κάνω την αξονική να πάρω και τι φάρμακο και μέσα σε μια βδομάδα να πάω να με ξαναδεί .δεν κατάλαβα τι έγινε 
Σκέφτηκα να πάω και σε άλλον να μου πει δεύτερη γνώμη θα πάω .

----------


## Macgyver

> Σκέφτηκα να πάω και σε άλλον να μου πει δεύτερη γνώμη θα πάω .


οτι καλυτερο .......

----------


## Niels

Τη μητέρα μου όταν είχε πάει σε νευρολόγο για ιλίγγους και αϋπνία την είχε βάλει να κάνει εγκεφαλογράφημα και μαγνητική στο κεφάλι πριν τη διάγνωση και τελικά τη χορήγηση φαρμάκου. Αλλά να πάρεις το φάρμακο πριν δει την αξονική δεν το καταλαβαίνω.

----------


## menis_644

Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## Michaela

> Αν δεν τα πάρεις τώρα που είσαι υγιής και νέα πότε θα τα πάρεις;


Δεν ξέρω πιστεύεις ότι πρέπει να το πάρω ;;;; Φοβάμαι μηπως επειδή σπουδάζω μια τρομερά απαιτικη σχολή μην μου μειώσει την απόδοσή μου .Η αλήθεια είναι ότι αγχώνομαι από την μέρα που γεννήθηκα και δεν έχει σταματήσει αυτό το συνεχωμενο άγχος ποτέ και με ταλαιπωρεί αρκετά . Πάντως η μητέρα μου είπε πως δεν θέλει να το πάρω και πως είναι βαρή. Δεν μπορώ να το πάρω κρυφά ούτε έχω τα χρήματα

----------


## Niels

Νομίζω ειρωνικά το είπε, μάλλον τα χει πάρει με τους γιατρούς. Πάρε μια δεύτερη γνώμη που σου λέμε. Αν έχεις χρόνιο αγχος ανεξάρτητα από το αν τελικά πάρεις κάποια αγωγή καλό θα ήταν να ξεκινήσεις ψυχοθεραπεία.

----------


## menis_644

Ειρωνικά το είπα, φυσικά και είναι ακαταδεκτο να σου δίνει γιατρός για άγχος αντιψυχωτικο.....

Πάρε μια δεύτερη γνώμη που ίσως περιλαμβάνει μόνο αντικαταθλιπτικο 


> Δεν ξέρω πιστεύεις ότι πρέπει να το πάρω ;;;; Φοβάμαι μηπως επειδή σπουδάζω μια τρομερά απαιτικη σχολή μην μου μειώσει την απόδοσή μου .Η αλήθεια είναι ότι αγχώνομαι από την μέρα που γεννήθηκα και δεν έχει σταματήσει αυτό το συνεχωμενο άγχος ποτέ και με ταλαιπωρεί αρκετά . Πάντως η μητέρα μου είπε πως δεν θέλει να το πάρω και πως είναι βαρή. Δεν μπορώ να το πάρω κρυφά ούτε έχω τα χρήματα

----------

